# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Designer > Thư viện hình ảnh > Thư viện Photo >  Những thủ thuật hay khi sử dụng Photoshop

## khanhnguyen12021

*1. Các phím tắt trong Photoshop*​​​*Các phím chức năng
f1 - Toggles Adobe Online Help (Trợ giúp)
f5 - Toggles Brush style palette (Bảng chọn ngòi bút vẽ) 
f6 - Toggles Colour, Swatches, Styles palette (Bảng chọn màu)
f7 - Toggles Layers, Channels, Paths palette (Bảng chọn lớp, kênh và đường dẫn)
f8 - Toggles Navigator, Info palette f9 - Toggles Actions, History, Presets palette Tab (Key) - Toggles all the palettes on screen (Chuyển qua lại giữa các bảng)
Shift + Tab (Key) - Toggles palettes on screen, excluding the Toolbar. (Chuyển qua lại giữa các pic đang mở)

Tool Bar Short Cuts R (Key) - Blur Tool (Công cụ làm mờ)
E (Key) - Eraser Tool (Bút xóa)
T (Key) - Horizontal Type Tool (Gõ chữ theo chiều dọc)
Y (Key) - History Brush Tool (Tiến trình vẽ)
U (Key) - Line Tool (kẻ đường thẳng)
I (Key) - Measure Tool 
O (Key) - Sponge Tool P (Key) - Pen Tool (bút vẽ)
A (Key) - Direct Select Tool W (Key) - Magic Wand Tool S (Key) - Clone Stamp Tool (Con dấu, rất hữu dụng khi phục chế ảnh)
G (Key) - Gradient Stamp Tool (Đổ màu)
H (Key) - Hand Tool (Bàn tay, dùng để di chuyển ảnh)
J (Key) - Healing Stamp Tool K (Key) - Slice Stamp Tool L (Key) - Polygonal Lasso Tool Z (Key) - Zoom Stamp Tool (Phóng to thu nhỏ)
C (Key) - Crop Stamp Tool V (Key) - Move Tool (Công cụ di chuyển lớp)
B (Key) - Brush Tool (Bút lông)
N (Key) - Notes Tool (ghi chú)
M (Key) - Rectangular Marquee Tool (Lựa chọn 1 vùng trên ảnh)
Ctrl + N - New Document Dialogue Box (hộp mở mới ảnh)
Ctrl + M - Curves Dialogue Box
Ctrl + A - Selects all in the currently foreground document or currently selected layer (Lựa chọn toàn bộ lớp hiện thời)
Ctrl + D - Deselects all in the currently foreground document or currently selected layer 
Ctrl + J - Automatically creates a duplicate of the currently selected layer (Nhân bản 1 layer)
Ctrl + K - Preferences Dialogue Box (Thuộc tính)
Ctrl + L - Levels Dialogue Box 
Ctrl + F4 - Closes current document (Đóng bức ảnh hiện thời)
Ctrl + ' (Single Quote Key) - Toggles Grid Lines 
Ctrl + Q - Quits Photoshop altogether (Thoát )
Ctrl + R - Toggles Rulers (thước)
Ctrl + U - Hue/Saturation Dialogue Box (chỉnh màu)
Ctrl + O - Opens New File (mở file mới)
Ctrl + P - Print Dialogue Box (in ảnh)
Ctrl + Z - Undo last Action (Undo)
Ctrl + Tab - Toggle between open documents (chuyển qua lại giữa những bức ảnh đang mở)
Ctrl + Shift + C - Copy Merged (copy đối tượng đc chọn ở tất cả các layer)
Ctrl + C - Copy (copy đối tượng ở layer hiện thời)
Ctrl + H - Toggle Extras (Bật/ tắt các đối tượng mở rộng)
Ctrl + ; - Toggle Guides (Bật/ tắt đường giới hạn)
Ctrl + Shift + ; - Toggle Snap 
Ctrl + X - Cut 
Ctrl + Alt + Shift + X - Pattern Maker 
Ctrl + V - Paste 
Ctrl + Shift + V - Paste into selection
Ctrl + Alt + Shift + V - Paste Outside 
Ctrl + T - Transform Tool 
Ctrl + Shift + T - Repeats the last performed Transform 
Shift + F5 / Shift + Backspace (Key) - Fill Layer Dialogue Box 
Ctrl + Shift + O - Photoshop's File Browser (mở ảnh khác)
Ctrl + Shift + P - Page Setup Dialogue Box (thiết đặ trang)
Ctrl + Shift + S - Save As Dialogue Box (lưu lại dưới tên khác)
Ctrl + Shift + K - Color Setting Preferences Box 
Ctrl + Shift + F - Fade Dialogue Box 
Ctrl + Shift + X - Liquify Filter Tool
Ctrl + Shift + N - Create New Layer Preferences Box 
Ctrl + Shift + M - Launches ImageReady 
Ctrl + Shift + E - Merges all layers into a single layer 
Ctrl + Alt + Z - Step Backward 
Ctrl + Shift + - (Minus Sign Key) - Zoom Out 
Ctrl + Shift + + (Plus Sign Key) - Zoom In 
Ctrl + Shift + Alt + N - Creates a new empty layer (tạo lớp mới)
Ctrl + Shift + Alt + S - Save For The Web Dialogue 
Ctrl + Alt (in most Dialogue Boxes) - Changes the 'Cancel' command to 'Reset' 
Ctrl + Alt (in the 'Save For Web Dialogue') - Changes the 'Cancel' command to 'Reset' & the 'Done' command to 'Remember' 
Ctrl + Alt + ~(Tild Symbol) - Selects the brightest area of the currently selected layer (Lựa chọn vùng sáng nhất trong layer)
Ctrl + Shift + I - Inverts a selection (Đảo lại vùng đc chọn lựa)
Ctrl + Alt + X - Extract
Shift + -/+ signs(on a layer) - Toggles the different layer modes 
Shift + Ctrl + Z - Step Forward (Lặp lại bước vừa làm)*

----------


## phimlen1

Mọi người vào đóng góp thêm các thủ thuật nhé [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

----------


## tungbvit

cảm ơn bài viết này nhé [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG] các phím tắt này tớ học xong lại quên hết @@

----------


## minhhai1307

tớ học được thủ thuật nào thì sẽ share cho mọi người [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

----------


## kyniemhoctro

up lên cho mọi người share thêm đi [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

----------

